# Neutering Question, Here's my scenario.



## Havok (Jun 1, 2011)

I've looked at other threads but they keep going back to whether they should be neutered or not. I am going to neuter my male, I just need advice on when and answers to other questions. I'm going to pick up my first male around August, he'll be around 7-9 weeks old. 

We have a 1 y/o female who got spayed at about 12 weeks. Our vet convinced us to do it early since it'll be a quicker recovery, she didn't change one bit in personality, and less complication. I kind of wished now we would of waited until she was fully grown because as of June 2011. She's 24" at the shoulder and weighs 72 lbs. She has a great drive and is great with other dogs and is fully trained as far as basic/intermediate obedience.

1. Now around what age do males start to develop their hormones? (marking territory, humping, dominance.)

2. According to most answers I've looked around, is 24 months the right age to neuter a male or can it be done a lil bit sooner?

One important thing is we go to the dog park frequently and we always meet new dogs pretty much every week. We really won't want him to start getting into fights over a dominance issue, I know socializing helps but not every owner there neuters their dogs. I really want him to grow out fully and I heard neutering them too early slows and stops their growth, true?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

Neutering *may* prevent some of the undesirable behaviors you list [marking, humping, dominance], and it may not.

Neutered dogs can, and do, engage in all of those behaviors. Even those neutered at a young age. 

Early neutering can alter the growth of a dog, because the introduction of sex hormones is part of the process that signals the growth plates in the joints to close, allowing for the correct pattern of growth.

The question you should be concerning yourself with is, can I prevent my dog from fathering a litter of puppies if I leave him intact? Can you ensure that at no time your dog will be left unattended in such a place that he could escape and encounter a female in season?

If the answer is yes, then it's in the dogs best interest to be left intact until physical maturity [if not for life].

If the answer is no, or I'm not sure, then neuter the dog at six months to a year to allow the benefit of some sex hormones, while reducing the likelihood that the dog will sire a litter.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

IMO the problem with later neutering or not at all is an ooops litter happening. But if you are a responsible, diligent owner that should never happen. The attitudes of an intact male can be adjusted thru training. My male isn't a huge marker, because I don't allow it. If he tries to mount my spayed females they correct him, so he seldom tries. The dominance issue is a non-issue...though all dogs are different.
I won't plan on neutering my male at all, I see no reason to.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> IMO the problem with later neutering or not at all is an ooops litter happening. But if you are a responsible, diligent owner that should never happen. The attitudes of an intact male can be adjusted thru training. My male isn't a huge marker, because I don't allow it. If he tries to mount my spayed females they correct him, so he seldom tries. The dominance issue is a non-issue...though all dogs are different.
> I won't plan on neutering my male at all, I see no reason to.


:thumbup: I agree with everything you said.
I neutered my GSD and I will not neuter a dog again, he became more aggressive after he was neutered. My lab is intact and he will remain that way.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

6 - 12 month old intact male at a dog park that allows intact females is asking for trouble IMHO. Some males are still very puppyish at that age, but others can and will sire a litter at 6 months+

If it were me and I absolutely was going to continue to go to the dog park, I'd neuter at or before 6 months of age.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

I was advised by my breeder to not neuter until after they turn 2 and are fully developed. Sonar is 16 mo and lifts his leg to pee, but doesn't really mark. My other male marks like crazy, but outside only. 

I don't plan on neutering Sonar.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

If your not going to neuter your male why the question- I am confused or I misread??? I don't neuter males and none of mine have ever been aggressive, marked, humped, or had issues with other dogs- these are issues with lack of training, and/or genetics not hormones. Large breed dogs are fully mature between 2-3 years so if one wants to neuter this is probably the best window, but it won't avoid any behaviors except intercourse.

My lab who is fully intact loves the dog park and has never encountered a female in heat there, had a fight, or humped other dogs....going on 9 years now so I can safely say I'm not too worried. A dog with good recall that is SOLID is NOT going to run off and hump a female when you are calling him back....if he does this again is a training issue. My male lab lives with my very intact female GSD and knows when I say come, eh eh, or give him a command whether she's in heat or not he better listen. We divide the house with a double gate system and each has their respective area, they may not jump, scratch at, or go near the gates, and honestly it's worked just fine. If you don't want to neuter don't and focus on excellent obedience instead


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Rerun said:


> 6 - 12 month old intact male at a dog park that allows intact females is asking for trouble IMHO. Some males are still very puppyish at that age, but others can and will sire a litter at 6 months+
> 
> If it were me and I absolutely was going to continue to go to the dog park, I'd neuter at or before 6 months of age.


Hmmmm. I guess if you drop your dog off at the gate and then go to the restaurant to eat, you may have to worry about this. 

Mating does not occur instantaneously. 

First of all you will see the dog paying atttention to all the pee spots, yupp, licking on it, and then peeing on top of it. 

Next you will see dogs paying close attention to a particular females hind end. It is not the quick sniff, yupp she's a girl -- type greeting. There will be licking and sniffing and the dog will look around to see if there are other males present, and then he will bury his head under her tail again. 

Usually the girl will be a little playful, and may encourage the dog to romp with her, but she will stand still and curve her tail to give him access. 

Way before now the owners can be connecting their dogs and getting them out of there. But I suppose if you are in the air-conditioning having a steak and a few beers, the dog might become a papa. 

Yeah, they really do not need training. He might mount her head. But between the two of them, they will eventually get him into the right position and then once he figures out where to put it, she may object a bit, and so there will be probably several attempts before he experiences the moon and the stars. 

If someone mourns to you that their bitch was bred at the dog park, take one for dogs everywhere and smack her upside the head. Because she deserves it. She did it on purpose, no ifs ands or buts about it.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I think it's up to each individual when to neuter if they are going that route..

I don't like the idea of neutering/spaying ANYTHING under 6months of age, unless of course it's mandated by a rescue ..

One of my males I did not neuter untill almost 3,,he was not a hormonal pig, altho he definately was spacey, drooley, teeth chatter around females even if they weren't in heat..He didn't mark, or hump anything..but ALL dogs are different.

My other males I've neutered between 6 months and a year, depending on what was going on. I typically like to wait until growth plates are closed at around 18 mths, but sometimes ya do what ya gotta do

With that, it's certainly up to you, I just wouldn't do it prior to 6 months


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

i just got mine neutered 1 .5 weeks ago he will be 6 months on the 17th i now kinda regret if i did the right thing or not. for some reason he was starting to hump things like pillows. i asked the vet about it and he said that it wasnt hormones but in the mind.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Selzer, you have to ask yourself whether the average dog owner is going to notice all that and RECOGNIZE what all those signs are. Most people are going to see that and think, "how cute, look at them playing!" and go back to talking to someone else.

It's funny how the well bred dogs are so difficult to breed, and all the oops litters happen within minutes....


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

there is no such thing. 

I have been to far too many matings -- a 6-12 month old puppy is not going to be experienced, is not going to get the job done within minutes. 

Responsible adults CAN recognize the sex act, even in dogs. 

If you do not think you can, google for a u-tube -- just don't blame me if you start getting all kinds of weird ads sent to your e-mail address. 

An oops litter that happens with two adults present -- that is no oops. No way. An oops is where the dog or bitch chews through their crates and chews through a wall to get to each other while the owners are out at work. We are talking some pretty hefty sex-drives here and I have NEVER encountered dog or bitch that was _that _intense.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

All dogs are different.

I would wait and see until he is about 1 1/2 year to 2 years old to neuter or see if he you still want to neuter. Neutering may or may not stop unwanted behaviors such as marking, humping etc. All of these can be taken care of through proper training and socialization. If and when I get another male I will neuter him when he about 2 years old, that way he will be fully developed.It is up to the owner to take care of these issues. Even when he is neutered do NOT assume all behavior problems are solved.

I have seen poor ownership of both altered and intact male dogs. And much of it could be taken care of with proper training and socialization. 

It is ultimately going to be YOUR decision. Research the Pros and Cons of both and determine whats best for YOU AND YOUR DOG.


----------



## Havok (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the quick response. I am really trying to prevent litter accidents but like I said, our female here is spayed. I would be cautious though when I go to the dog parks since some of females there aren't spayed yet. As far as the behaviors go, I'll do my best to teach him what is and isn't acceptable. I'll most likely neuter him after he's done growing physically and mentally.


----------

